# Need help identifying Merlin Extralight year/specs/etc....



## stemple

Hi All,

I need some help identifying the Merlin Extralight (pics attached) seen below. First I'm looking for the approx. model year (I think around 1999 or 2000?) and then, most importantly, I'm trying to figure out what size of steerer tube it takes (ie; 1, 1 1/4, or 1 1/8) and also what the BB specs are. Finally, I'm looking for any info. on that crazy fork (Wound Up?) and if possible a link or two to a description of Mavic Classics wheelset (ie; I was told they are strong, is this the case?). Also, when did Shimano start making Ultegra 9 spd w/ Flite Deck?

Basically, I'm looking for some kind of Merlin/general bike guru to help me understand this bike. (Which I just bought, sort of by accident, on ebay!)

Thanks.

BACKUP IMAGE HOSTING: (safe)

http://www.hidebehind.com/C19E7883

http://www.hidebehind.com/6FCAC2E8


----------



## Juanmoretime

I would guesss late 90's since it has a quill stem and that would most likely make it a 1" headset. I know Litespeed went to 1 & 1/8 in 2000 although I'm not positive about Merlin.

Maybe Dave C Merlin's resident expert will chime in since he frequents this board.


----------



## DavidC

Do you have access to the serial number? It will be located on the inside of the drive side dropout. This bike has a 1" head tube, as all Merlin road bikes had untill 2000/2001. I know that Ultegra nine came out in 98, but the flight deck was a year or so after. The Mavic Classics are in the same time period. If I was a guessing man I would say this bike is a 98-99 Extralight. The fork is a wound up, we used these forks back then, they are a pretty stiff fork with carbon legs. The bottom bracket, if this is a 98-99 would be 68 English threaded, and would take modern cranks. 

I hope this helps. 

David


----------



## tigoat

David C.,

Got a few unrelated questions for you if you don't mind...

Are the tubing used on the current Merlin Works frames seamless? 

Are those bottle mount rivet nuts knurled/splined type or are they smooth type?

What kind of seat tube sleeve do they have, aluminum, ti, or carbon?

Thanks!


----------



## DavidC

*Merlin Questions*

The works cr is a seamless 3/2.5 bike, as are all of the Merlin bikes this year. The bottle mounts are the smooth type, and the seat tube sleeves are aluminum. 

Thank you,


----------



## tigoat

David,

Are these things also applied to the 6/4 Works as well?

Thanks!


----------



## DavidC

*Merlin 6/4 bikes*

The 6/4 is not seamless, 6/4 need not be seamless to get the benifits from the tubing. We moved back to all 3/2.5 mostly due to the cost of the 6/4 bikes really did not match the weight savings. Now the bikes are great riding bikes, we decided not to move forward with the 6/4 material. 

Thanks


----------



## stemple

Thanks David, that helps quite a lot. When I get the bike I'll find the serial number and confirm everything then. Basically I'm planning on redoing the front end with a new fork, Cane Creek S2 headset and threadless stem. Then probably replace the wheels, depending on how the Mavic Classics fare on the rough roads around here. Apparently the whole setup has only been ridden 700 miles or so.
Anyway, thanks.


----------



## DavidC

You are welcome. Boy if it only has 700 miles on it, you might not need to replace anything, and just ride the fire out of it If you have any questions about the serial number you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## stemple

Thanks, I will email you the serial number when it arrives, and much appreciated. 

And yeah, I'm with you on hoping for the best re: the 700 miles, the old owner was a bike shop employee who got this and then quit riding. So, hopefully all turns out well. It does appear to be in pretty mint shape.

(It's funny, I didn't expect to win the auction, I thought the bike would go for much more than $1100, but nobody else bid (the pictures were pretty dark, and the description minimal, which could have been factors)).

And so, one more question. If I were to buy a new fork, is it correct that it would have to be a 'non-integrated' variant? (I've been away from road riding for a decade and much has changed!)

Thanks.


----------



## Juanmoretime

No you can use an integrated one no problem. Here is a picture of my 1997 Litespeed Vortex with an Easton EC90SL 1" fork.


----------



## 12x23

*Classics Pros ??*

If so I would NOT get rid of those wheels. I had a pair and sold them with a bike two years ago. I rode them hard and never did anything but replace rim tape with new tires. Tough wheels. And the guy I sold them to is about 180 lbs and has broken one spoke. One spoke in about seven years.


----------



## tigoat

DavidC said:


> The 6/4 is not seamless, 6/4 need not be seamless to get the benifits from the tubing. We moved back to all 3/2.5 mostly due to the cost of the 6/4 bikes really did not match the weight savings. Now the bikes are great riding bikes, we decided not to move forward with the 6/4 material.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks David for the info.


----------



## DavidC

That is correct, you can use a integrated fork, just make sure it is a 1"


----------

